# Bonfire



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey kinda new to snowboarding ... started end of last winter ... been looking at jackets at this local shop and they have a lot of Bonfire 08's. I like this blue Chroma Jacket (checkered) ... wondering if it's a good jacket - it's only $150 which I think is cheap in the SBing jacket world. Advice on jackets please


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

The jacket has 7k waterproof and 8k breathability. This isn't bad, but it's not great. I have heard good things about Bonfire though. I'll let other people reply on this jacket, as I don't know much more about it.

I will say, if other people recommend other jackets, I've always had good luck with Sessions gear.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with Alaric... 7k / 8k is okay but not the best. 
Bonfire has a good reputation AFAIK.
I have a pair of command pants(06/07) & I have no complaints. 

If you're only concern is how you look then go for it.
If performance is more important... consider the conditions you'll be riding in. 

...What conditions will you be exposed to & where will you be riding?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks guys ... i care about the look obviously ... but if the jacket aint good Id rather not have it. You both said the 7k / 8k (w.e. that is) is decent and I won't be in _freezing_ temperatures for the most part. I will prob be in the Poconos the most.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

read into it
10K/10K is a good long lasting jacket
I have an old Platium jacket i got in 1998 still works great
i upgraded to the newer stuff top of the line in 2003


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

*jacket*

hay man this jacket is the shit!!!
i have the 07 version and i love it. its realy thin but its supper warm. its a greate snowboarding jacket and i wouldent go with any other jacket.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Bonfire stuff is straight... I have a pair pants and a jacket by them that have served me well for the last couple of years. I don't wear it 100% of the time now as I have other gear but it's good durable equipment


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Bonfire is pretty legit. Like everyone else said, i'd look into a different jacket as 7k/8k is just decent. Look into their Radiant gear. It's pretty sweet.


----------

